
Don't use JSON for storing configuration - kevinburke
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/more-comment-preserving-configuration-parsers/?hnjson
======
moondev
missing hcl:
[https://github.com/hashicorp/hcl](https://github.com/hashicorp/hcl)

